# deleted



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

duplicate, deleted.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

No thanks.
It's just me. I can't shoot the micros.
I need at least a 4 inch barrel

But it's going to sell

AFS


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Was this about the GX4?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Was this about the GX4?


Yes


----------

